# No status change for my appliction in ACS



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

I submitted my skill assesment application with ACS on 19th Dec 2013. IT shown my status as stage 1(Application received).
on 21 st Dec ACS has closed their office for christmas and newyear holidyas and reopened by Jan 11. 
Among the 4 to 5 working days in this period, I expected my app status may change from 1(application received) to 2 (Checking list of documents)
However, it hasn't stepped any forward. 

Is this a normal queue time for an indian applicant or would i have made any mistakes in submission..
Any suggestions.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Muthu... 
I also applied on 19-Dec-13... and the status is still with STG1...
Lets wait for 1 or 2 days as ACS is working from today only.

All the best
-Saraj


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Muthu, Saraj

We 3 are in the same line.
Me too applied for ACS but on 10th Jan 2014 and status is showing as "In Progress". 
Blocked for IELTS on Mar-2014.
Please keep this thread updated friends

Thanks


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Sure ktoda


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Sure Ktoda.. 
let us wait for next week to see any change on the status...
Thanks


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> Sure Ktoda..
> let us wait for next week to see any change on the status...
> Thanks


Thanks Guys


___________________
189| 261313 *ACS *Applied: 10 Jan 2014


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

It takes a while.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> It takes a while.


Mr.BlackBelt, your IELTS score is very impressive. Could you please share your preparation tips how you got successive 9's so that it helps other people as well.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

muthuP said:


> I submitted my skill assesment application with ACS on 19th Dec 2013. IT shown my status as stage 1(Application received).
> on 21 st Dec ACS has closed their office for christmas and newyear holidyas and reopened by Jan 11.
> Among the 4 to 5 working days in this period, I expected my app status may change from 1(application received) to 2 (Checking list of documents)
> However, it hasn't stepped any forward.
> ...


Muthu,

You cannot expect a status change at least for a couple of months. The processing time is 3 months now? Or 4? You can expect a change either in 9th week of further. It is quite normal. You'll certainly get prompt result, do not fret.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Hello Muthu, Saraj
> 
> We 3 are in the same line.
> Me too applied for ACS but on 10th Jan 2014 and status is showing as "In Progress".
> ...


No need to wait for ACS result. You can write IELTS with target band of 7. In the mean time, you can probably attempt once or twice before march.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

alwaysonnet said:


> No need to wait for ACS result. You can write IELTS with target band of 7. In the mean time, you can probably attempt once or twice before march.


Thank you for advising. Blocked IELTS exam on March to reach 8.

Just a small question..If you raise your points Bar is there any chance of getting Invitation quicker


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Thank you for advising. Blocked IELTS exam on March to reach 8.
> 
> Just a small question..If you raise your points Bar is there any chance of getting Invitation quicker


Indeed. If you have 60 points EOI and tomorrow with IELTS you get 10 more points, you can modify your EOI so that your current ranking in 60 pointers queue will be moved to 70 pointers queue (Your date of effect changes as and when your point changes in EOI when you modify and that will be considered for ranking automatically, you do not have chance to see where you stand, but from our forum members, and every invite rounds, you can very well guess when you can expect invite), so there is a great chance that you get invite soon. 

Generally, for software profession, people who have placed EOI with 70, get invite within 1 or 2 rounds itself. I do not know about your profession, if by chance you are into BA, then you will not likely get an invite for this FY as the cap is almost reached, hardly 60 places left 

FYI - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/317137-cap-reached.html

All the best.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Indeed. If you have 60 points EOI and tomorrow with IELTS you get 10 more points, you can modify your EOI so that your current ranking in 60 pointers queue will be moved to 70 pointers queue (Your date of effect changes as and when your point changes in EOI when you modify and that will be considered for ranking automatically, you do not have chance to see where you stand, but from our forum members, and every invite rounds, you can very well guess when you can expect invite), so there is a great chance that you get invite soon.
> 
> Generally, for software profession, people who have placed EOI with 70, get invite within 1 or 2 rounds itself. I do not know about your profession, if by chance you are into BA, then you will not likely get an invite for this FY as the cap is almost reached, hardly 60 places left
> 
> ...


Thank you for your valuable inputs and that helps me a lot.
No i am not BA infact SE
I want to srtike hard to reach 8 Band to get 65 points

___________________
189| 261313 *ACS *Applied: 10 Jan 2014 | *IELTS* Blocked on Mar


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Thank you for your valuable inputs and that helps me a lot.
> No i am not BA infact SE
> I want to srtike hard to reach 8 Band to get 65 points
> 
> ...


Thats nice. With 65, you can get invite within 3 rounds following your EOI date of effect date. 

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hello Muthu, Saraj
> 
> We 3 are in the same line.
> Me too applied for ACS but on 10th Jan 2014 and status is showing as "In Progress".
> ...




I have applied ACS skills assessment on Dec 17 2013 for CN & SE (263111), now I can see my application in stage 2. 

I am also joined in this line.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Siva

Great to see you joining here... Good to see you progressed to Stage 2
I am in Stage 1. 
Muthu/Saraj..... Did you got any progress in your ACS status ?


_______________
189| *261313 *ACS Applied: 10 Jan 2014 | *IELTS *Blocked on Mar


----------



## rafsal (Jan 22, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Muthu,
> 
> You cannot expect a status change at least for a couple of months. The processing time is 3 months now? Or 4? You can expect a change either in 9th week of further. It is quite normal. You'll certainly get prompt result, do not fret.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats a relief... i was already wondering why it isnt progressing having submitted my application on 4th Jan


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Me too applied on 24th Dec and just checked it has been moved to Stage 2


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Hey Siva
> 
> Great to see you joining here... Good to see you progressed to Stage 2
> I am in Stage 1.
> ...


Thats nice mates....

No dude... mine is still in Stg1


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Me too applied on 24th Dec and just checked it has been moved to Stage 2


That's a good Sign Ajay to see the ACS progress.
Hope Saraj & Muthu's profile will move forward and next mine 

__________________
189 | 261313 | *ACS *Applied:10-Jan-2014 | *IELTS* Blocked on Mar-2014


----------



## TimeSpace (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, my review case has already been waiting on Stage 2 for three days.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> That's a good Sign Ajay to see the ACS progress.
> Hope Saraj & Muthu's profile will move forward and next mine
> 
> __________________
> 189 | 261313 | *ACS *Applied:10-Jan-2014 | *IELTS* Blocked on Mar-2014


Mates...
Today mine is moved into Stage 2


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> Mates...
> Today mine is moved into Stage 2


That's really good sign saraj. 
Wishing you to get +ve ACS result with rocket speed..
Muthu, what abt you? Any Progress


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> That's really good sign saraj.
> Wishing you to get +ve ACS result with rocket speed..
> Muthu, what abt you? Any Progress



Mine moved to stage 2, probably by yesterday.. I have just checked today.
so it clearly takes 2 weeks.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

good news Muthu..
Ktoda...any updates frm your side...?


----------



## SRS_2013 (Jan 9, 2014)

muthuP said:


> Mine moved to stage 2, probably by yesterday.. I have just checked today.
> so it clearly takes 2 weeks.


ACS assessment on whole might take 12 weeks time...might vary though...

I had applied on 3rd Aug, 2013..and the assessment came out on 30th Oct, 2013.

But the EOI was comparatively faster..applied on 7th Nov and got invited on 18th Nov...with 65 points

I am in India and am applying through an agent who is in Australia.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> good news Muthu..
> Ktoda...any updates frm your side...?


I am still at Stage 1.
As guys who applied on 19th Dec 2013 moved to Stage 2 yesterday after ~6 weeks 
Expecting will see my status change in FEB  as per current calculation

__________________
189 | *261313 *| *ACS *Applied:10-Jan-2014 | IELTS Blocked on Mar-2014


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> I am still at Stage 1.
> As guys who applied on 19th Dec 2013 moved to Stage 2 yesterday after ~6 weeks
> Expecting will see my status change in FEB  as per current calculation
> 
> ...


You can very well expect the progress in next 2 or 3 business days. Because it takes 2 weeks to shift. ACS closed from 23rd Dec to 10th Jan in our cases. 
So you don't have to count those 20 days.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

muthuP said:


> You can very well expect the progress in next 2 or 3 business days. Because it takes 2 weeks to shift. ACS closed from 23rd Dec to 10th Jan in our cases.
> So you don't have to count those 20 days.


No Muthu, I still see my status in 1st stage.
Let me wait till Feb 2014

__________________
189 | *261313 *| *ACS *Applied:10-Jan-2014 | *IELTS *Blocked on Mar-2014


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

I am in similar situation. submitted ACS on 14th Jan'14 , still in Stage 1. Hoping for the best.

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi guys...from your posts im assuming the time for stage 1 to stage 2 is approximately 2 weeks...

please correct me if- wrong...

applied on 26- jan and ielts on 15 Feb


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi guys...from your posts im assuming the time for stage 1 to stage 2 is approximately 2 weeks...
> 
> please correct me if- wrong...
> 
> applied on 26- jan and ielts on 15 Feb


thats a normal time line King. However, there are few loads added extra during their christmas holiday time. 
Hence there may be some more delay, probably a week more..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

muthuP said:


> thats a normal time line King. However, there are few loads added extra during their christmas holiday time.
> Hence there may be some more delay, probably a week more..


Hi Muthu,

thanks for replying...how long did it take you....after deducting the holidays....


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for ACS on 30th Oct and hoping to receive the results by 30th of this month(Exactly after 3 months). Also I am awaiting IELTS results which will come out on 31 st of this month


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, people in the same boat!

I applied ACS skills Assessment 261313 on 7th Jan 2014. 

Today, my application moved to stage 2. (29th jan)

good luck!


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Muthu, Saraj

I can see my application status moved to "Stage 2" today  after ~3 weeks
How about yours


__________________________
189|*261313*|Applied ACS: 10 Jan 2014|*IELTS*: Blocked on March


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi Muthu,
> 
> thanks for replying...how long did it take you....after deducting the holidays....


King mine it took 2 weeks after deducting holidays I guess your application may move anytime between Feb 12 and 19. Most of us find a status change on wednesdays, hence it may be 12th or 19th to a highest chance. if not, then probably between 12th and 19th. 
All are assumptions


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Muthu, Saraj
> 
> I can see my application status moved to "Stage 2" today  after ~3 weeks
> How about yours
> ...


Good to hear. Mine in status 2, expecting a change in a week or 2.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

My status changed to stage 4 - (with Assessor) , I think here it will stay 4 more weeks.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

siva19 said:


> My status changed to stage 4 - (with Assessor) , I think here it will stay 4 more weeks.


NIce siva. then probably raj and I could expect a status change in this week. as we applied on Dec19.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Just now my app moved to stage 2 (allocated).


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

My Status updated to stage 4

Summary
Dec -19 Applied 
Jan - 22 Stage 2 (2 weeks wait time)
Feb - 3 Stage 4 ( 10 days wait time)


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS on 18th Jan 2014 and it is at Stage 1 as of today. Since, Vasu G applied on 14th Jan 2014 and it moved to Stage 2 today i.e. approximately 3 weeks, I am hoping that it would move to Stage 2 by end of this week or earlier next week.


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

*My ACS status*

Guys,

I have applied on 30th Oct , still its at Stage4. What do you suggest..

1. Shall I email/call them ?
2. In ACS login, there is an option to send request..

-------
If you wish to contact the ACS Skills Team regarding your application, please lodge your request with our Skills Helpdesk.

-------

Shall I use this to request to expedite the process?

kan


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for ACS on 18th Jan 2014 and it is at Stage 1 as of today. Since, Vasu G applied on 14th Jan 2014 and it moved to Stage 2 today i.e. approximately 3 weeks, I am hoping that it would move to Stage 2 by end of this week or earlier next week.


s, It seems to have a good chance by this week.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

kan411027 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have applied on 30th Oct , still its at Stage4. What do you suggest..
> 
> ...


Hello Kan,
I guess you can wait for some more time. I read it in some places that, doing an enquiry may delay the processing and I guess you are at stage 4 for 5 weeks. In my opinion, you can wait for a week or 2, as they would have faced a considerable load during holiday times.
Also, if you are through, then please update your status here. hence we could estimate our time lines. 
Thanks.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Yesterday my status changed to "Allocated"(Stage 2) .. Today to "With Assessor"(state 4). That was quick.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday my status changed to "Allocated"(Stage 2) .. Today to "With Assessor"(state 4). That was quick.


Thats cool...
best of luck...


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Mates..
Y'day mine is moved to stg4


----------



## TimeSpace (Jan 21, 2014)

I have got my review result yesterday. Thanks to the CO of ACS for giving me a chance to apply under 263111 instead of 261313.


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

Guys,

Looks like ACS is working now. My status is showing at stage 4 and its changes from "with accessor" t0 "inprogress".
When do you think I will receive the final results.

I applied on 30th Oct.

@TimeSpace
When did you apply ?


kan


----------



## TimeSpace (Jan 21, 2014)

kan411027 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looks like ACS is working now. My status is showing at stage 4 and its changes from "with accessor" t0 "inprogress".
> When do you think I will receive the final results.
> ...


Congrats!
You will get your report later today or tomorrow, just very soon.


The timeline of my original application was 12/10/2013-20/01/2014, 
and 20/01/2014-03/02/2014 for the review process.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

how many days it take for moving stage1 to stage2 ?


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> how many days it take for moving stage1 to stage2 ?


Normally 2 weeks riz


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi,

Need a help...applying for spouse ACS today...need a critical information..details are as below...
Qualification- Bachelor in Computer Engineering (ICT Major)
Experience
Job 1- Designation Business Analyst
Job 2- Designation Officer(Banking terminology), role -Business analyst
Job 3 - Designation Senior Consultant, Role- Business Analyst

Total experience- 2 years and 9 months

Doubt is: is ICT BA 261111 closely related to Btech in Computer Engineering

My only intention is to get the 5 partner points and not worried if ACS reduces 2 years from experience......anyone who knows if 261111 is closely related to the qualification, please answer


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Got ACS results today*

Guys,

As expected, received my positive ACS results today after long wait of three months.

I have 2 years of non-IT and 12.5 years of IT experince. To my surprise, ACS deducted 6 years of my IT experience hence I got only 10 points for my experience.

With 60 points I have submitted EOI today. Another long wait for invitation begins.....

kan


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi,

Need a help...applying for spouse ACS today...need a critical information..details are as below...
Qualification- Bachelor in Computer Engineering (ICT Major)
Experience
Job 1- Designation Business Analyst
Job 2- Designation Officer(Banking terminology), role -Business analyst
Job 3 - Designation Senior Consultant, Role- Business Analyst

Total experience- 2 years and 9 months

Doubt is: is ICT BA 261111 closely related to Btech in Computer Engineering

My only intention is to get the 5 partner points and not worried if ACS reduces 2 years from experience......anyone please answer


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

kan411027 said:


> Guys,
> 
> As expected, received my positive ACS results today after long wait of three months.
> 
> ...


Oh! thats a worry. Its a very unexpected result. 

How long have you been in IT during the last 10 years. Are all your last 10 years were in IT? Has your experiences involved testing, development & managing Projects? 
Also was your qualifications on Computers?
Can you please detail it, hence we could know the reason why.


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

Muthu,


This is what my ACS reports says. I have done by graduation in Production Engineering


The following employment *after April 2007* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 04/01 - 01/04 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: XXXXX
Employer: Software dev company.
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/04 - 03/10 (6yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: Software Services company.
Country: INDIA


Dates: 03/10 - 10/13 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: XXXXXXX
Employer: Software Prod Dev Company.
Country: INDIA

Most of my projects involved development,enhancements and testing. Not sure how ACS evaluates the experience.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi...someone please reply...

is ict major(b.tech in cse) a relevant qualification for 261111...(business analyst)...
if so, only 2 years of experience are required, right?


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally, today my ACS application has moved to Stage 2!


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

kan411027 said:


> Muthu,
> 
> 
> This is what my ACS reports says. I have done by graduation in Production Engineering
> ...


Kan, Cant you raise a query with ACS, I have seen somewhere that, ACS deducts 4 years of experience, if you have done your Bachelors in different major. Also deducts 2 years, if you have done it in IT. In your case you have done production engineering, so my be 4 years. 
And they consider the last 10 years alone. Hence 10-4 = 6 may be which yielded you 10 points.
However, per logic you also had 2.5 years of experience before the last 10 years. This could have fairly been compromised, atleast. 

Also If you worked both in testing and development, then testing experience may not count for developer programmer. 
All are assumptions. Any how, you can very well call them for clarifications.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hi...someone please reply...
> 
> is ict major(b.tech in cse) a relevant qualification for 261111...(business analyst)...
> if so, only 2 years of experience are required, right?


King, I guess this question is not noticed in this thread, better you raise it as a new thread, which may get some people to look into it.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Muthu, Saraj, Other friends
Hope you are doing good and i got some progress in ACS.....!!! I went to 3rd stage with few incomplete docs.
I uploaded the original scanned copies of passport, Degree certificate. They replied back to get the Certified copy with stamp *"True Copy"* as must 

Hope you guys went to stage 4 now ...I will also reach stage 4 as soon as possible

Regards


__________________
189|*261313*|Applied *ACS*: 10 Jan 2014 | *Stage 2*: 30 Jan 2014 | *Stage 3*: 6 Feb 2014 | IELTS: Blocked March


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Muthu, Saraj, Other friends
> Hope you are doing good and i got some progress in ACS.....!!! I went to 3rd stage with few incomplete docs.
> I uploaded the original scanned copies of passport, Degree certificate. They replied back to get the Certified copy with stamp *"True Copy"* as must
> 
> ...


Yes, those are all should be attested as they hv mentioned in their site.
All d best!


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello All. I have been following this thread. I have submitted my ACS on 21stNov2013 and got positive result today. Going ahead with EOI.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Hello All. I have been following this thread. I have submitted my ACS on 21stNov2013 and got positive result today. Going ahead with EOI.


Congratulations friend...All the best for next steps


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi muthu and other friends,

my application moved to stage 4 today morning...thanks for the help....any idea how long it takes now from stage 4 onwards...

ACS submitted- Jan 26, sunday
Stage 4 direct(2,3 skipped)- 10th february( 9 Australian Business days)...

hope this info helps someone...also someone please share the duration for stage4 to completion....


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi muthu and other friends,
> 
> my application moved to stage 4 today morning...thanks for the help....any idea how long it takes now from stage 4 onwards...
> 
> ...


Good that your application moved very quickly to stage 4. 
I guess it may take 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi muthu and other friends,
> 
> my application moved to stage 4 today morning...thanks for the help....any idea how long it takes now from stage 4 onwards...
> 
> ...


I have got mine in dec 2013 and it took 12 weeks from stage 4 . The acs website states the same.

Best regards,


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

superfast


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Muthu, saraj, King & other friends

Yesterday i submitted my certified docs and today i can see my status moved to *Stage:4*

__________________
189|*261313*|*Applied ACS*: 10 Jan 2014 | *Stage 2*: 30 Jan 2014 | *Stage 3*: 6 Feb 2014 | *Stage 4*:11 Feb 2014| *IELTS*: Blocked March


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

My status change today. it is now at stage4.(with assessor)


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Today my ACS application status changed from Stage 2 to Stage 4.


----------



## blr.shilpa (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi,

My Husband and I had applied for ACS on the same day (14th Jan 2014). I can see from this thread most of the application has moved to Stage 4 (including mine) but my husband's is still in Stage 2. 

Can anyone sense anything wrong with this? Should we wait until coming Monday and then email to [email protected]?

-Shilpa


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

blr.shilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Husband and I had applied for ACS on the same day (14th Jan 2014). I can see from this thread most of the application has moved to Stage 4 (including mine) but my husband's is still in Stage 2.
> 
> ...


Hi Shilpa,

Even I applied on the same day. On Feb 3rd I emailed regarding a query, got a very prompt reply. Later after an hour I checked my status , it moved to stage 2 and on following day (Feb 4th) moved to stage 4, even got a mail from CO that they have received my documents. I would recommend you to write an email by asking some question, not that it 100% works but it worked for me. Hope it helps.

Thanks


----------



## blr.shilpa (Jan 16, 2014)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> Even I applied on the same day. On Feb 3rd I emailed regarding a query, got a very prompt reply. Later after an hour I checked my status , it moved to stage 2 and on following day (Feb 4th) moved to stage 4, even got a mail from CO that they have received my documents. I would recommend you to write an email by asking some question, not that it 100% works but it worked for me. Hope it helps.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Vasu, will try this suggestions... Hope it works for us also....


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Muthu, saraj, King & other friends
> 
> Yesterday i submitted my certified docs and today i can see my status moved to *Stage:4*
> 
> ...


wow... thts Good news dude...


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Mates,

Anyone's ACS application moved to next stage, any update ?.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Siva,

I also applied on Dec 24 and i have applied using my Agent, but i believe it would be be in Stage 4 as yours. You can expect your result one month from now.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Silva,

Stage 4- is it with Assessor?


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

hi,
i submitted mine on dec 4, 2013. 
today, the status changed from 'stage 4-with assessor' to 'stage 4-in progress'.
hope to get the results soon.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

wow, that's a good news. All the best which means we can expect our result by next month.


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

thanks! 
good luck to you too


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Silva,
> 
> Stage 4- is it with Assessor?


Yes , it is with Assessor.


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

@ajay.lele83, i received my ACS results yesterday.
good luck!


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

gotstamped said:


> @ajay.lele83, i received my ACS results yesterday.
> good luck!


Thats great mate.
How is your result. Has they considered all the years of experience which you have shown?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

gotstamped said:


> @ajay.lele83, i received my ACS results yesterday.
> good luck!


Super,


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

@muthuP, yes they assessed my experiences as suitable.
but i got 4 years deduction.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

gotstamped said:


> @muthuP, yes they assessed my experiences as suitable.
> but i got 4 years deduction.


oh my god. Does the qualification and work experience are at different streams/domain? What do you think this deduction is for.
Can we claim any.


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

MuthuP
my qualifications were considered as Bachelors degree, major in computing.
i believe the deductions were for the following:
"2 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history"

4 years were deducted because i have more than 10 yrs experience.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

gotstamped said:


> MuthuP
> my qualifications were considered as Bachelors degree, major in computing.
> i believe the deductions were for the following:
> "2 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history"
> ...



ok, I understand.

Thanks for your reply mate,.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Mates,

Any update ?. Anyone got ACS result ? Looks like ACS issuing letter 10 days early.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Any update ?. Anyone got ACS result ? Looks like ACS issuing letter 10 days early.
> 
> ...


Nope. You should get yours next week. All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

once the status changes to 'In Progress' - expect to receive the result after 1 or 2 days.

if you use gmail, check the 'Promotions' tab. 
my email from ACS was sitting there for more than 2 days before i noticed it


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gotstamped said:


> once the status changes to 'In Progress' - expect to receive the result after 1 or 2 days.
> 
> if you use gmail, check the 'Promotions' tab.
> my email from ACS was sitting there for more than 2 days before i noticed it


when did you apply?

@siva - i was hoping theyd finish early so i can try and gun for this monday's invite round...but i guess ill just have to for 2nd round for march.


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic , 
dec 4 - acs submission, feb 25 - receipt 
good luck!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> when did you apply?
> 
> @siva - i was hoping theyd finish early so i can try and gun for this monday's invite round...but i guess ill just have to for 2nd round for march.


Hi Tipzstamatic,

Applied on Dec/17/2013 , I expected the letter this week based on others response in this forum.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gotstamped said:


> tipzstamatic ,
> dec 4 - acs submission, feb 25 - receipt
> good luck!


thanks! so based on your timeline, mine should arrive on or before march 12. I'm still hoping it arrives this weekend though haha. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,
I applied for ACS on 24th Dec , so when can i expect my result? Has anyone got their results who submitted the application in second or third week of Dec?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello All,
> I applied for ACS on 24th Dec , so when can i expect my result? Has anyone got their results who submitted the application in second or third week of Dec?


generally it takes 11 or 12 weeks to get the ACS result. So i think for you it would be sometime in the last week of march.. i think thats the timeline ACSis following nowadays but i have seen some people getting it in the 9th or 10th week. It depends on a case to case basis.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Tipzstamatic,
> 
> Applied on Dec/17/2013 , I expected the letter this week based on others response in this forum.


Hello Sivaraj,
One of my friend who applied on Dec 17 in singapore, has found some status change yesterday. 
He has been asked for some additional documents(subject codes in mark sheet, ie., the back side of marksheet & Course completion certificate) 
Hence moved back to stage 3.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

muthuP said:


> Hello Sivaraj,
> One of my friend who applied on Dec 17 in singapore, has found some status change yesterday.
> He has been asked for some additional documents(subject codes in mark sheet, ie., the back side of marksheet & Course completion certificate)
> Hence moved back to stage 3.


Hi, Muthu.

he should have gotten the results yesterday as well. yesterday would be 12 weeks right? what about you? has there been any changes to your status? i just checked mine and it's still the same...im tempted to drop a mail to the helpdesk to follow up...but not yet


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

muthuP said:


> Hello Sivaraj,
> One of my friend who applied on Dec 17 in singapore, has found some status change yesterday.
> He has been asked for some additional documents(subject codes in mark sheet, ie., the back side of marksheet & Course completion certificate)
> Hence moved back to stage 3.


Hi Muthu,

Just now I checked , still the same status - stage 4 - with assessor. Hopefully I have submitted sufficient doc's. 

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Muthu,
> 
> Just now I checked , still the same status - stage 4 - with assessor. Hopefully I have submitted sufficient doc's.
> 
> ...


I guess the same way siva, he might have failed in the steps, which you would have through now. Hence no intimations for you  Now not receiving intimations becoming satisfactory.
For me, I missed to add the subject code description. Hence I would face the same as my friend faced.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Hi, Muthu.
> 
> he should have gotten the results yesterday as well. yesterday would be 12 weeks right? what about you? has there been any changes to your status? i just checked mine and it's still the same...im tempted to drop a mail to the helpdesk to follow up...but not yet


I anticipate intimations to upload few necessary docs, probably in 1 or 2 days. Hence I made that ready.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Hi, Muthu.
> 
> he should have gotten the results yesterday as well. yesterday would be 12 weeks right? what about you? has there been any changes to your status? i just checked mine and it's still the same...im tempted to drop a mail to the helpdesk to follow up...but not yet



Has your status changed? its been 12 weeks for you as well right?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Has your status changed? its been 12 weeks for you as well right?


12 weeks i think will happen on the 13th...so results or any change to status i expect tomorrow or thursday. hopefully it doesnt go to needing more documents as I supplied all that I think will support my case.

maybe there were a lot of last minute applicants before the holidays  also in time to submit before the price increased.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Also it can happen that the applications are assigned to different CO's and based on their workload they would be prioritizing and processing the applications.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Muthu,
> 
> Just now I checked , still the same status - stage 4 - with assessor. Hopefully I have submitted sufficient doc's.
> 
> ...


Hello Siva,
Any Progress for you. Please intimate us, once you receive the result .

No changes for me, just at 4 assesor.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

muthuP said:


> Hello Siva,
> Any Progress for you. Please intimate us, once you receive the result .
> 
> No changes for me, just at 4 assesor.


Hi Muthu,

Still the same status. (Stage 4 with assessor), looks like tipzstamatic contacted ACS and they informed that the result will take few more weeks.

We can't predict their process.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

mates, I applied for ACS on Feb, 11 , 2014. It is in stage 4, eagerly waiting for the result.

please let me know if Has anybody applied in the same time frame.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

pbnaresh said:


> mates, I applied for ACS on Feb, 11 , 2014. It is in stage 4, eagerly waiting for the result.
> 
> please let me know if Has anybody applied in the same time frame.


Me too waiting ...


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi muthu and other friends,
> 
> my application moved to stage 4 today morning...thanks for the help....any idea how long it takes now from stage 4 onwards...
> 
> ...


What is ur application status. Mine moved to stage 4 on Feb 14 and still waiting


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Waiting...mates...


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Muthu, R_saraj - any update ? What is the status ?

still mine in stage 4 (with assessor).


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Muthu, R_saraj - any update ? What is the status ?
> 
> still mine in stage 4 (with assessor).


same here. I guess, you will hear before us. Let us all hope things go well for you first, buddy.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

pbnaresh said:


> What is ur application status. Mine moved to stage 4 on Feb 14 and still waiting


Hi naresh,

the status has not changed...in stage 4....guess should be coming by april end or may first week...hoping for positive results...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Mine moved to Stage 4 on 4th Feb and since then the same status.. "With Assessor"


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi,
any updates today? anyone got any status changes?


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Mine moved to Stage 4 on 4th Feb and since then the same status.. "With Assessor"


Mine is also "With Assessor" since it has moved to Stage 4.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Any update to the ones who applied in last week or second last week of Dec? ACS seems to be really slow, I completed my 12 weeks today still no sign of result.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

They don't count 3 week holiday so...maybe next week or after?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> They don't count 3 week holiday so...maybe next week or after?



Hi Tipzsamatic,

Shall I expect my result this week or will it be delayed ?

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

im not going to predict anything as I don't know myself. i was hoping to get it before the second invite next monday lol but maybe gun for april invite round instead.

best thing i can say is just wait or if you're really concerned then follow it up with ACS


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> im not going to predict anything as I don't know myself. i was hoping to get it before the second invite next monday lol but maybe gun for april invite round instead.
> 
> best thing i can say is just wait or if you're really concerned then follow it up with ACS


few weeks back people were getting results in little less than 3 months..now it seems like they have slowed again...hope things move faster now on


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Applied on 16th Dec 2013 , moved to Stage 2 on Jan 16th , moved to Stage 4 in Feb 1st week , In stage 4 till March 7th , received a mail requesting for additional documents , moved back to Stage 3 , Documents sent on March 8th , received a mail acknowledging the receipt of documents , application status in Website still says " Awaiting Documents ".


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

infonafees said:


> Applied on 16th Dec 2013 , moved to Stage 2 on Jan 16th , moved to Stage 4 in Feb 1st week , In stage 4 till March 7th , received a mail requesting for additional documents , moved back to Stage 3 , Documents sent on March 8th , received a mail acknowledging the receipt of documents , application status in Website still says " Awaiting Documents ".


If you don't mind, can you post what additional documents do they ask you to submit ?


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

I had played multiple roles in an organisation over a period 
Of years , they wanted specific dates for
Each of the role played


----------



## pratz (Mar 18, 2014)

*Joining the thread*

Hello guys, I also applied on 6th Feb moved to stage 4 on Feb 14.

Eagerly waiting for ACS result.

Have anyone given their ielts on March 15? Please share your experience.


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello!

update: 

Applied ACS assessment: 7th jan 2014
Moved to 'In Progress' Today (19th March 2014)


261313
IELTS: 8,9,8.5,8.5, O:8.5


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratz said:


> Hello guys, I also applied on 6th Feb moved to stage 4 on Feb 14.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for ACS result.
> 
> Have anyone given their ielts on March 15? Please share your experience.


Hello ,

I have given the exam on 15th, Hoping that i will get 7 bands in all this time. How did it went for you though?


----------



## pratz (Mar 18, 2014)

Same here....i had one pause in section 2 of speaking....will it cause any issue...other module went excellent


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

pratz said:


> Same here....i had one pause in section 2 of speaking....will it cause any issue...other module went excellent


Well i don't think so if it was very long like for a 30 sec and above then it can create issue,otherwise i guess it would be ok


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine moved to "In progress" - hopefully everything will be fine (no docs request , etc..)


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey mates...
My ACS assessment is published and got +ve result-Major in Computing with 2yrs of my exp is deducted... !
Lets move ahead...to IELTS!!!


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine moved to " Stage 4 - With Assessor " afer sending additional documents.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I applied on 24th Dec and still have not heard anything about the result, can anybody tell me till what time i can recieve the result. I also know that depends on CO who has been allocated my application but still getting worried now


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I applied on 24th Dec and still have not heard anything about the result, can anybody tell me till what time i can recieve the result. I also know that depends on CO who has been allocated my application but still getting worried now


just relax.  it will come when your CO is finished with the assessment. some of the others may take faster as there is less verification that needs to be made - like number of employment. and yes, it also depends on CO


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> just relax.  it will come when your CO is finished with the assessment. some of the others may take faster as there is less verification that needs to be made - like number of employment. and yes, it also depends on CO


yup true as i have applied RPL as well and have around 4 employments to verify. Hope it comes by month end atleast.


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> just relax.  it will come when your CO is finished with the assessment. some of the others may take faster as there is less verification that needs to be made - like number of employment. and yes, it also depends on CO


I have applied on 16th Dec and still have not received the result. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

infonafees said:


> I have applied on 16th Dec and still have not received the result. Lets hope for the best.


I think you might get it in a day or two. cheers.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday my status was - Stage 4 (In progress), today status - stage 4 (Case Finalized).

Shall I expect my result today ?.


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Yesterday my status was - Stage 4 (In progress), today status - stage 4 (Case Finalized).
> 
> Shall I expect my result today ?.


I thought there is only one Stage 4 - With Assessor , and you have stated the same stage - with different states Inprogress and finalized , can you tell me if there is any other link to check the status ?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Same link which is "My Application status" to use see the status- below my status in stage 4.

Given Name	Sivaraj
Date Received	17-December-2013
Event Type	Skills
Status Case Finalised


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Experts/Mates,

Received postive ACS result today for the code 263111, deduced two years of experience. Kindly any one confirm that I can claim full 5 years of expeirence or it's 4 Yr and 11 Months only.

Note : Still I am working on the same company which one is mentioend in last employer.

ACS data as follows.
-------------------------------

The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/06 - 12/10 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: Lead Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXX Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/10 - 08/11 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Network Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX Technologies India Private Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/11 - 11/13 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: VOIP Engineer
Employer: XXXXX Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA
--------------------------------

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts/Mates,
> 
> Received postive ACS result today for the code 263111, deduced two years of experience. Kindly any one confirm that I can claim full 5 years of expeirence or it's 4 Yr and 11 Months only.
> 
> ...



Hello Siva,

As per the result you can claim points on experience after Oct 2008 which means 5+ till date. Hope this helps.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks friends...

Congrds Siva!!!!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Saraj , Ajay


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Case Finalised. Should be receiving the result in a couple of days.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

infonafees said:


> Case Finalised. Should be receiving the result in a couple of days.


When did you applied for ACS?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> When did you applied for ACS?


 think he applied dec 16/17 based on past post


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> When did you applied for ACS?



16th December 2013.


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Received my result . ACS has considered
Only 2.9 yrs exp against 7.5 for ANZSCO 
2611111 - ICT BA . Does this mean that I don't 
Qualify for the PR ? Is there any minimum 
Work ex required ?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

infonafees said:


> Received my result . ACS has considered
> Only 2.9 yrs exp against 7.5 for ANZSCO
> 2611111 - ICT BA . Does this mean that I don't
> Qualify for the PR ? Is there any minimum
> Work ex required ?


infonafees,

what was your graduation degree? was it related or closely related..just not able to understand why they deducted 4.6 years...it should be either 2 years or 4 years...


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

B.E in IT , MBA Finance


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry to ask..but was your experience after MBA 2.9 years?


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

1.7 yrs post MBA , 6 yrs before MBA. I guess I can still apply as they have assessed 2.9 yrs as on dec 2013 , the month on which I applied for ACS assessment. As on date , 3 months after the result has come , I would complete 3 yrs as per what ACS has assessed.just checked on other forums that DIAC considers experience even after the acs assessment is done as I am continuing with the same job with the same role and responsibilities. I hope my understanding is correct and I can go ahead and at least claim 5 points for work ex .


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Another Hiccup , ACS mentions the deeming date as " After March 2013 " , though it has assessed positive result for 2.9 yrs exp. All in all , as per the past posts , work experience will be counted post the deeming date , which is just 1 yr in my case. I am not sure how they arrive at the deeming date , but surely it is ridiculous. I am in a fix and don't know if I need to go ahead or just forget about the PR.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

infonafees said:


> Another Hiccup , ACS mentions the deeming date as " After March 2013 " , though it has assessed positive result for 2.9 yrs exp. All in all , as per the past posts , work experience will be counted post the deeming date , which is just 1 yr in my case. I am not sure how they arrive at the deeming date , but surely it is ridiculous. I am in a fix and don't know if I need to go ahead or just forget about the PR.


It will help people understand if you post the whole result rather than snippets and interpretation by you which only adds to the confusion


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Here you go !

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Science from Visveswariah Technological
University completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing

The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 09/06 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: POS Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: PROJECT MANAGER
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 05/04 - 07/05 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/06 - 04/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Team Lead - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 04/10 - 08/10 (0yrs 0mths)

Position: TEAM LEAD - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

infonafees said:


> Here you go ! Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Science from Visveswariah Technological University completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 07/05 - 09/06 (1yrs 2mths) Position: POS Consultant Employer: XXX Country: INDIA Dates: 05/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 7mths) Position: PROJECT MANAGER Employer: XXX Country: INDIA The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. Dates: 05/04 - 07/05 (0yrs 0mths) Position: Developer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO Employer: XXX Country: INDIA Dates: 09/06 - 04/10 (0yrs 0mths) Position: Team Lead - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO Employer: XXX Country: INDIA Dates: 04/10 - 08/10 (0yrs 0mths) Position: TEAM LEAD - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail Employer: XXX Country: INDIA


Well that explains it. It didn't matter you took your masters. Only 2 years was deducted from the two jobs you had which were closely relevant to your nominated occupation.

Developer, team lead positions you had were not found to be closely related to being a business analyst. So...I think maybe you didn't get to see the summary of roles and responsibilities listed by ACS in their documentation for business analyst. Because if you did, you could have worded your roles and responsibilities to relate closer to 261111.

Or you could have maybe chosen a different nominated occupation close to the actual work you did. Maybe you had different occupations to begin with so you didn't make a strong case with ACS to show your experiences closely relate to being a business analyst.

From other threads usually ACS would suggest a different nominated occupation based on documents assessed we provided, but in your case based on results, ACS could not suggest a close one because your employment history is not 1 particular skillset all throughout.


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Well that explains it. It didn't matter you took your masters. Only 2 years was deducted from the two jobs you had which were closely relevant to your nominated occupation.
> 
> Developer, team lead positions you had were not found to be closely related to being a business analyst. So...I think maybe you didn't get to see the summary of roles and responsibilities listed by ACS in their documentation for business analyst. Because if you did, you could have worded your roles and responsibilities to relate closer to 261111.
> 
> ...


Any idea how they arrived at the deeming date ? 

I agree , it should have possibly been a different occupation that should have been assessed , however , this was suggested by my agent and all the letters were reviewed and sent by agent.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Ya, I think you should have matched your other roles according to the ANZSCO code description.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

infonafees said:


> Any idea how they arrived at the deeming date ? I agree , it should have possibly been a different occupation that should have been assessed , however , this was suggested by my agent and all the letters were reviewed and sent by agent.



I'm not sure if you understood the ACS assessment or what I just explained. But to explain simply:

Dates: 07/05 - 09/06 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: POS Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/12 - 12/13 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: PROJECT MANAGER

July 2005-September 2006 = 14 months
May 2012-feb 2013 = 10 months
Total-24 months. 2 years.
Deeming date: MARCH 2013.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

infonafees said:


> Any idea how they arrived at the deeming date ?
> 
> I agree , it should have possibly been a different occupation that should have been assessed , however , this was suggested by my agent and all the letters were reviewed and sent by agent.


perhaps it's high time you change your agent. they clearly dont know what they're doing for them to mess up the first step to immigration requirements....

you dont even really need an agent. if you had asked in this forum, im sure people could have given you advice without any solicitation for money  (i.e. an agent's fee)


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Got it , Thanks for the detail. I was just following my agent and providing necessary docs  . I guess , the best thing for me to do is just file a review with a different ANZSCO code.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Anyone with positive assessment result for today?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Anyone with positive assessment result for today?


hi,

i guess ACS processing speed has slowed down quite a bit...no updates these days....


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

the other thread about ACS processing is completely out.....lets atleast keep this one alive..


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> the other thread about ACS processing is completely out.....lets atleast keep this one alive..


we're all anticipating our results. *sigh* we missed the round of invite today. hopefully should come before first round for april


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes , also there is one guy who applied on 30th Dec using RPL received his result last week. Our CO's are pretty slow it seems.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Yes , also there is one guy who applied on 30th Dec using RPL received his result last week. Our CO's are pretty slow it seems.


still with assessor on your end?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Haven't checked it to be honest , have applied through my agent. what about you has it moved to "In Progress"?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Haven't checked it to be honest , have applied through my agent. what about you has it moved to "In Progress"?


nope not yet


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> nope not yet


I applied on 19th Dec, but still with assesor.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Muthu,

thanks for sharing the update, i am now really getting impatient. Let's hope it should come by next month end at least


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hey Muthu,
> 
> thanks for sharing the update, i am now really getting impatient. Let's hope it should come by next month end at least


looks like now results today...


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hey Muthu,
> 
> thanks for sharing the update, i am now really getting impatient. Let's hope it should come by next month end at least


Hello Ajay,

I am slightly surprised that your ACS has still not come. But from reading senior expats posts, I think the best thing to do is to wait.. I hope you get the good news soon!

good luck mate..


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

OZdream123 said:


> Hello Ajay,
> 
> I am slightly surprised that your ACS has still not come. But from reading senior expats posts, I think the best thing to do is to wait.. I hope you get the good news soon!
> 
> good luck mate..


my status just changed to in progress. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## blr.shilpa (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Vasu / Others who have applied before Jan 14th,

Did you people get your ACS results today? 

I have got mine just now, But my Husband's status is still in Stage 4 - with assessor. 

Cheers 
Shilpa


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> my status just changed to in progress. :fingerscrossed:


Good luck buddy.. Hopefully you get the results in a day.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

OZdream123 said:


> Good luck buddy.. Hopefully you get the results in a day.


thanks mate.
got my results.

+ assessement although im still clarifying with them why ICT major education but experience reduced by 4 years. they didnt mention in the letter whether it was closely related or not closely related.

Your Bachelor of Science in Electronics and Communications Engineering from XXX April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing.

so still undecided whether to submit 65, or review/appeal and see if i can gun for 70.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

blr.shilpa said:


> Hi Vasu / Others who have applied before Jan 14th,
> 
> Did you people get your ACS results today?
> 
> ...


Hi Shilpa,

Congrats on your result !! Mine is still in Stage 4 - with assessor. I think mine and your husbands would get in a week or two. Cheers.


----------



## OZdream123 (Jan 3, 2014)

tipzstamatic said:


> thanks mate.
> got my results.
> 
> + assessement although im still clarifying with them why ICT major education but experience reduced by 4 years. they didnt mention in the letter whether it was closely related or not closely related.
> ...


Hey, I would recommend submitting EOI immediately.. I am certain you will get invited in the next round.. In any case, you can update your points later if required..


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> thanks mate.
> got my results.
> 
> + assessement although im still clarifying with them why ICT major education but experience reduced by 4 years. they didnt mention in the letter whether it was closely related or not closely related.
> ...



Congrat's dude, hmm having ICT major education should have given you most of the skilled experience, you can apply for review which is safest option.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Moved to Inprogress Just few minutes before.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, that is a good news so it is flowing now , hope i am the next :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

ACS will deduct 

2 years for ICT major and Degree in Computer Science/IT
4 years for ICT major and Degree in non-computers/IT (majority of Electrical and Electronics)
6 years for the rest of educations. 

There were explanations in various posts related to this earlier.

congrats and All the very best.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

dev_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS will deduct
> 
> ...


thank you!
yeah i am considering that it's because i was in electronics and communications engg. but i was thinking they should have mentioned it as not closely related to nominated occupation. but i believe i read some people who got 2 years from ACS even if they were electronics engg, it was more electrical engg that got more deduction.

anyway, ive submitted my EOI and will see how theyre response is from my query and see if i will appeal from there.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Got my result today, utterly disappointed I have non ict diploma qualification due to which applied using RPL with 6 years of work exp but they have marked it as negative with below explanation. Kindly advise if i should review.

You have been assessed not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of 8 years in field closely related to nominated skills.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Guys, Got my result today, utterly disappointed I have non ict diploma qualification due to which applied using RPL with 6 years of work exp but they have marked it as negative with below explanation. Kindly advise if i should review. You have been assessed not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of 8 years in field closely related to nominated skills.


Sorry to hear that mate. Do you have additional documents to support your case further?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Do you have additional documents to support your case further?


What additional supporting documents , i have given all the related employment documents and RPL report.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Do you have additional documents to support your case further?


Let me know if i should go for review because as per Summary of Criteria it says as below.

NOT ICT Diploma or Higher N/A N/A 6 years of relevant work exp plus successful RPL


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Let me know if i should go for review because as per Summary of Criteria it says as below.
> 
> NOT ICT Diploma or Higher N/A N/A 6 years of relevant work exp plus successful RPL


hello can any one kindly suggest if i should go for review?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ajay.lele83 said:


> hello can any one kindly suggest if i should go for review?


Ajay, sad to know on this...I am not experienced to give you a suggestion..but I think posting the complete script of the ACS result( either here or personal message to any moderator in this forum) can help you understand whether or not to go ahead with review...
I have seen some moderators are knowledgeable enough to help you on this...


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not sure for review. From what I saw:
1. Review and appeal both cost 395 aud
2. Review has no refund if successful and typically it's not to contest results but to add supporting documents to change decision or prove otherwise
3. Appeal will be no necessary documents and can get refund once assessment was decided to be incorrect.

Unfortunately, given the cost of both, I can't advice which one you should take...if it's necessary. So you are best able to decide on this given I don't want it on my conscious if you lose any more money on ACS


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> I'm not sure for review. From what I saw:
> 1. Review and appeal both cost 395 aud
> 2. Review has no refund if successful and typically it's not to contest results but to add supporting documents to change decision or prove otherwise
> 3. Appeal will be no necessary documents and can get refund once assessment was decided to be incorrect.
> ...


Hello,

Just spoke to my Agent, the problem is I applied for assessment on 24th Dec and the new Summary of Criteria was changed around first week of jan due to which they have assessed my application as per the date and in which case it would require 8 years of exp.

But current summary of criteria has 6 years of exp for NON ICT diploma or degree. Now the dilemma is whether to go for review or add new application


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just spoke to my Agent, the problem is I applied for assessment on 24th Dec and the new Summary of Criteria was changed around first week of jan due to which they have assessed my application as per the date and in which case it would require 8 years of exp.
> 
> But current summary of criteria has 6 years of exp for NON ICT diploma or degree. Now the dilemma is whether to go for review or add new application


oh, i didnt notice they changed the summary of criteria. anyway, since you have an agent, maybe you can ask him better what best course of action to do since you obviously paid him/her to represent you.


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

My ACS status moved to stage 3(Awaiting Documents). As i anticipate this with the experience of my friend, I made my transcript with subject codes ready. Hence uploaded it. 
However, it moved to stage 3 only after a day it moved to stage 4 InProgress. 

FYI.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

muthuP said:


> My ACS status moved to stage 3(Awaiting Documents). As i anticipate this with the experience of my friend, I made my transcript with subject codes ready. Hence uploaded it.
> However, it moved to stage 3 only after a day it moved to stage 4 InProgress.
> 
> FYI.


what do you mean you made transcript? isnt that an official document provided by your university or school?

a lot of us who submitted dec 19 already got their results, so if it's in progress, it should come soon. mine changed to in progress and less than 15 minutes later I got my result


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> what do you mean you made transcript? isnt that an official document provided by your university or school?
> 
> a lot of us who submitted dec 19 already got their results, so if it's in progress, it should come soon. mine changed to in progress and less than 15 minutes later I got my result


Thanks for your care. So kind of you.
The transcript is just nothing but the marksheet. My Marks were mentioned with subject codes, instead of subject name. In the backside of the score card, the codes were determined with subject names.
I overlook that and applied it with first page and its my mistake. They rightly ask for the subject code explanation, which I made ready already. because one of my friend faced the same problem recently.
I uploaded it instantly and I guess I may get my results within a week.


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone from Sydney in this thread?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

muthuP said:


> My ACS status moved to stage 3(Awaiting Documents). As i anticipate this with the experience of my friend, I made my transcript with subject codes ready. Hence uploaded it.
> However, it moved to stage 3 only after a day it moved to stage 4 InProgress.
> 
> FYI.


If it has moved to In Progress then you should expect a response from the CO in next few days possibly the Assessment Result if CO is fine with all documents.

All the best!


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> oh, i didnt notice they changed the summary of criteria. anyway, since you have an agent, maybe you can ask him better what best course of action to do since you obviously paid him/her to represent you.


Hey,

Just out of curiosity, yesterday i wrote an e-mail to ACS about NON ICT diploma and RPL application have got below reply. Can you suggest if it is worth to go for review?

Dear Ajay,

I can confirm that the requirements for an assessment of a Diploma is 5-6 years of relevant work experience.

You would be eligible for an RPL application.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, yesterday i wrote an e-mail to ACS about NON ICT diploma and RPL application have got below reply. Can you suggest if it is worth to go for review?
> 
> ...


i thought you already submitted an RPL?
did you ask that question of yours in the context of your application? (i.e. same subject line of email you got your results from).
there's nothing to infer from the reply as they're just basically quoting the summary of criteria they have on their website.

the question you should be asking to them is: 
-Why was my case assessed with 8 year deduction when in the summary of criteria it clearly states 6 years deduction given Non ICT diploma or higher was satisfied? 

and based on their reply you can decide for yourself if you should go for review.
otherwise, we're just going to continue speculating and going around in circles


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> If it has moved to In Progress then you should expect a response from the CO in next few days possibly the Assessment Result if CO is fine with all documents.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you.
Just a short summary.
It moved to In Progress and then moved to stage 3. I submitted docs yesterday and today it moved to with assessor.
However I expect the results will be declared in few days time.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> i thought you already submitted an RPL?
> did you ask that question of yours in the context of your application? (i.e. same subject line of email you got your results from).
> there's nothing to infer from the reply as they're just basically quoting the summary of criteria they have on their website.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes i already submitted the RPL, basically i wanted to know in general what is the criteria now i know that there is some discrepancies in my application i would certainly be taking forward to them


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i already submitted the RPL, basically i wanted to know in general what is the criteria now i know that there is some discrepancies in my application i would certainly be taking forward to them


haha man, you shouldnt care about general criteria. you should only care about your case because it's what concerns you. :smokin: we're not sure yet that there is a discrepancy. what did your result letter say anyway? i thought it was only your agent telling you that they changed the criteria from 8 years when you applied to 6 years now. 

if that was the case, knowing that they will deduct 8 years before they changed the criteria to 6 years the month or so after you applied, why did you apply knowing they will reduce 8 years? 

" I applied for assessment on 24th Dec and the new Summary of Criteria was changed around first week of jan due to which they have assessed my application as per the date and in which case it would require 8 years of exp."


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

Got My results positive  2 years deducted and 6.5 years recognized as expected.
Thanks guys for your support.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Congratulations! See I told you that you will receive the results in next few days after this stage and there was nothing to be worried about


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

muthuP said:


> Got My results positive  2 years deducted and 6.5 years recognized as expected.
> Thanks guys for your support.


Congratulations=muthu:thumb:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

An update : My status moved from "With Assessor" to " In Progress". Hoping to get result soon.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

muthuP said:


> Got My results positive  2 years deducted and 6.5 years recognized as expected.
> Thanks guys for your support.


muthuIELTS: ??


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> An update : My status moved from "With Assessor" to " In Progress". Hoping to get result soon.


You should hear back from your Case officer in coming week. Most prob it will be your assessment result unless they need additional docs in which case it will move to Stage 3 and once you submit the docs, another few days for the result. Hope you get the results this week without any delays. All the best.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> You should hear back from your Case officer in coming week. Most prob it will be your assessment result unless they need additional docs in which case it will move to Stage 3 and once you submit the docs, another few days for the result. Hope you get the results this week without any delays. All the best.


Thanks Rohit !! hope it doesn't move to stage 3. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Ya it should be good.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all, 
Got my ACS just now. No surprises , 2 years deducted.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi all,
> Got my ACS just now. No surprises , 2 years deducted.


Congrats for the positive assessment. Look's like it took less time for you than the normal 3 months waiting. Time for submitting EOI now.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats for the positive assessment. Look's like it took less time for you than the normal 3 months waiting. Time for submitting EOI now.


Thank you. Just now submitted EOI and preparing documents for Vic SS. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## muthuP (Dec 16, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> muthuIELTS: ??


7.5,7.5,6,6 
so have to give a try and am in middle of sorting out other issues.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

muthuP said:


> 7.5,7.5,6,6
> so have to give a try and am in middle of sorting out other issues.


Sure... all d best!
I will be trying in thi smonth...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Muthu, Saraj, and Other Friends

I have some good News as i got +ve ACS result   Yippe



__________________
189|*261313*|*Applied ACS*: 10 Jan 2014; *Stage2*: 03 Feb 2014; *Stage4*: 27 Feb 2014; *ACS Result*: 4 Apr 2014|IELTS: ?? MAY 2014


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> Hey Muthu, Saraj, and Other Friends
> 
> I have some good News as i got +ve ACS result   Yippe
> 
> ...


Congrats for the positive assessment. can you please share your education and years deducted so that it helps other people on this forum?


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello All, 

My application moved to 'stage 4 - in progress' this morning.. happy that the long and frustrating wait will be over in a couple of days..


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats for the positive assessment. can you please share your education and years deducted so that it helps other people on this forum?


Hi

Definitely. I got 4.4 years of Exp in one company & 2.10 years of Exp in 1 company. Over all 7.3 years
They deducted 2 years from my Exp.
I am B.tech graduate With Computer Science Background. 

Company 1 - Started from DEC 2006 to OCT 2009
Company 2 - Started from OCT 2009 to JAN 2014 and continuing

ACS started to count my Experience from DEC 2008 to JAN 2014 = ~ 5 years

__________________
189|*261313*|*Applied ACS*: 10 Jan 2014; *Stage2*: 03 Feb 2014; *Stage4*: 27 Feb 2014; *ACS Result*: 4 Apr 2014|*IELTS*: ?? MAY 2014


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats ktoda....and see that u r 2613...so what plans...planning for SS or 189???fingers crossed for next SOL bdw


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> congrats ktoda....and see that u r 2613...so what plans...planning for SS or 189???fingers crossed for next SOL bdw


Hi King
As of now preparing for IELTS....!!!! may go for state sponsorship


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

All,

My ACS application status changed from Stage 4 "With assessor" to "In progress" on 5th Apr.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

:bathbaby:


krish1420 said:


> All,
> 
> My ACS application status changed from Stage 4 "With assessor" to "In progress" on 5th Apr.
> 
> ...


You should hear back from ACS this week most prob.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

congrats ktoda! all the best for ur IELTS!
Now we are in the same boat...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> congrats ktoda! all the best for ur IELTS!
> Now we are in the same boat...


Thanks Saraj 

We (you, me, Muthu) are in same page and wishing all my friends to get +ve for next successive steps


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

add me also into that list ktoda...hope we all go OZ..


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> add me also into that list ktoda...hope we all go OZ..


Hahaha...Sorry  King...yes friend, you are also in this list...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hahaha...Sorry  King...yes friend, you are also in this list...


cheers..


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

I got my ACS results Today.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats.less than 2 months..impressive from acs


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

pbnaresh said:


> I got my ACS results Today.


Superr...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

saraj...why ielts so late?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> saraj...why ielts so late?


All dates ar occupied already... 
In May...few seats ar left for academic!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ok....one option was a different city?anyways, don worry now...
lets hope 261313 is there in sol next year....fingers crossed


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> ok....one option was a different city?anyways, don worry now...
> lets hope 261313 is there in sol next year....fingers crossed


yes, I hope so!!!!


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> yes, I hope so!!!!


Hey Guys
As we got +ve ACS through 261313, so will it not be usefull if its not there in SOL Next Year ... or have to re-apply


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

if it is not there, then its trouble... but lets hope it will be there


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> :bathbaby:
> 
> You should hear back from ACS this week most prob.


Received an email from ACS asking additional documents. Since, I had not submitted anything apart from the employment references and Degree certificates / transcripts etc.

Have submitted the docs today. Hopefully should get the result by next week. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

krish1420 said:


> Received an email from ACS asking additional documents. Since, I had not submitted anything apart from the employment references and Degree certificates / transcripts etc.
> 
> Have submitted the docs today. Hopefully should get the result by next week. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...



HI Krish,
Can you please share the details if any particular document been asked by ACS inspite you submitted the reference letters, transcripts and degree.
what documents you have submitted now to ACS?

Regards
Lalit


----------



## sandysomu (Feb 8, 2014)

I would be keen to know this as well.

What else they might need apart from degree certificates and ref letter ( especially if it coming on company letter head)




smartclick.lalit said:


> HI Krish,
> Can you please share the details if any particular document been asked by ACS inspite you submitted the reference letters, transcripts and degree.
> what documents you have submitted now to ACS?
> 
> ...


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

smartclick.lalit said:


> HI Krish,
> Can you please share the details if any particular document been asked by ACS inspite you submitted the reference letters, transcripts and degree.
> what documents you have submitted now to ACS?
> 
> ...





sandysomu said:


> I would be keen to know this as well.
> 
> What else they might need apart from degree certificates and ref letter ( especially if it coming on company letter head)


Hi Lalit and sandysomu,

I was asked to submit the below - 


Certified copy of Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

The thing is they ask for these documents if we submit 3rd party stat declarations.

Hope this helps!

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

krish1420 said:


> Hi Lalit and sandysomu,
> 
> I was asked to submit the below -
> 
> ...



Thanks for providing this information krish, I am in a very similar situation where I provided with an statutory deceleration and application is processed marking the employment "Not Suitable" due to insufficient documentation, I called ACS and mailed them as well, but they are not ready to move my application to stage 3 and asking to file a review with additional documents.

*Can you or seniors help me to understand such discrimination while processing application as now I have to pay approx 400$ for review.
Can I log a grievance with ACS for such behavior.*

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Thanks for providing this information krish, I am in a very similar situation where I provided with an statutory deceleration and application is processed marking the employment "Not Suitable" due to insufficient documentation, I called ACS and mailed them as well, but they are not ready to move my application to stage 3 and asking to file a review with additional documents.
> 
> *Can you or seniors help me to understand such discrimination while processing application as now I have to pay approx 400$ for review.
> Can I log a grievance with ACS for such behavior.*
> ...


Did they send you an email to upload additional documents? Or, did they directly processed your application?


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

krish1420 said:


> Did they send you an email to upload additional documents? Or, did they directly processed your application?



They directly processed my application.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

smartclick.lalit said:


> They directly processed my application.



*Hi Admins/ Seniors,

Need your advice on my situation, can help me.*


----------



## Mike147 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I submitted my ACS on 2nd March 2014.

Yesterday the status changed to "in progress" from "with assessor, but today when I checked it moved back to "with assessor".

Any ideas why it would move back between stage 4a and 4b??


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Any updates from ACS?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Sure Ktoda..
> let us wait for next week to see any change on the status...
> Thanks


I have also applied ACS on April 21st 2014. It went to Stage 4 in 2 days and have been there till today. Now it says: In Progress but stage is 4 only.. 

Confused about status :fingerscrossed:


----------

